# Hi people



## RicardoLamy (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello everybody, I am new in the forum,  my blog is https://www.facebook.com/PhotographyRLamy visit

and I'm sorry my bad English, I'm Portuguese and speak a litle bit english.

respects


----------



## terri (Nov 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Ricardo!   Your English will get better if you post and interact with your fellow TPF members.     Please check out our Gallery section to post your images here.   Enjoy!


----------

